# Government and Religion ... a conceptual thought/question



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

How is it the "Liberal" (or at least it appears to me to be the Liberal) side of the political spectrum seems to want clear and complete separation of any religious (especially Christian) icons or ideology from Government ...

And we now have the Liberal side of the spectrum pointing out that "helping our neighbors through governmental redistribution of the wealth actually is in accordance with Christ and his teachings."

Is there something I am missing here or is this just another "Moronic" method of "the left" trying to make their ends justifiable by whatever means they find necessary.

As I heard earlier today ... "The difference between Christianity and Communism, is CHOICE."

Harry Reid and crew are attempting to breach that line of difference.

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I vote for "Moronic". It is another example of the left using half truths to justify the end. There are aspects of Christianity that value helping the poor, but Christ himself admonished the apostles to wash his feet and hang the expense. "There will always be the poor." The real goal of the left is to enslave people to the government. "Don't worry about taking care of yourselves. As long as we are in power, we will always take care of you."


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

READ MY TAG LINE! I do believe it to be true.

If you work hard and can afford some of the fun things in life. ie. nice rifle, over and under shotgun, warrior fishing boat. The liberals don't want you to spend YOUR money that way. They hate us when we do that. They want to spend it for you uke: Just work harder and they will want more :eyeroll: Their goal is get as many people to depend on government. Then They have that vote and remain in power. Even the working poor is starting to see thru that. That is why they are losing their base. I was a democrate once, never a liberal. Will never go back even though the Bush boys are f#@&ed up!

I believe the in one thing Jessie Ventura said: " Everyday they (the legislator) are in session they are looking for new ways to spend your money." :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This reminds me of a comic my son sent to me. It was I think Mallard ???? Was it Fillmore? Something like that. Anyway , it was a cave man saying "give a man a fish and you will feed him for a day. Make the rest of the tribe give him fish and he will vote for you forever".


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsmen,
Everyone must agree with us.  Kind of quite out there :lol: 
And the truth will set us free :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I can't say I am democrat, but I can't say I am a republican either. Both parties have just gone tooo far each way. The liberals have morally and ethically disgusted us, but the republicans help out the rich and don't spend money on anything besides the military.

I wished there was a party that sat on common ground with good sensibility. A party that wouldn't spend Billions on the military, but billions on our schools. Get back our scholarships in higher education institutes, support "No child left behind", pay our teachers better.......but we are too busy handing out money to Iraq and our military, Colombia, and probably another handful of countries.

Don't get me wrong, as long as we have troops over in Iraq, then we need to monetarily support them, but this has war hasn't improved gas prices, lumber, or steel.

Just my $.02


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Plainsmen,
> Everyone must agree with us.  Kind of quite out there :lol:
> And the truth will set us free :beer:


Ya, that's it. I should have known everyone agrees with us. After all no one has ever disagreed in the past, right??????
:justanangel:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> I wished there was a party that sat on common ground with good sensibility


live2hunt, When that happens I'll land a Piper Cub on the moon :lol: :lol:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Tis kind of labeling is meaningless, Christianity, Communism, liberals, etc. It is just a common sense to provide basic equal opportunities ofr young people to compete. Boys and girls must have equal access to education and health service. Then, they will go ahead and compete. Even the rich "achievers" could not reach what they have without participation of very many little known to crowds people. Nothing is bad in asking them to contribute back to the society some of their money.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think these terms are meaningless. They identify a religious group, a political group, or an idealistic group. Many of us cross political lines, and people are not easily identifiable, but religions and political groups are. It does lead to division at times, because liberals will say conservatives are rich selfish *&&^%^$, while conservatives will say liberals are lazy welfare sucking low life types. We know that this is the radical fringes of both groups, but often both groups like to showcase the extreme to further their arguments. Ninety percent of the people are far removed from these two extremes.

I don't have much respect for either end of the spectrum, and perhaps should start being more specific when I express my dissatisfaction with any one group.

The rest of your post I don't understand well enough to comment. Sorry.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

Nothing is bad in asking them to contribute back to the society some of their money.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmm, is that what the IRS does is "Ask folks to give back some their money."

Any time we have an up front understanding that if we fail to comply to "The Request /Asking" we will eventually be faced by a man at our door step with a gun who is there to take us to Jail ...

Well ... I'm not so sure I call that "Asking"

And as I said in my first post ... I heard a guy say, the difference between Christianity and Communism is "CHOICE."

I think you just cleared that issue up quite well there


----------

